# Lake Mead in December



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Going to Vegas for Christmas and looking to get in a fishing trip. Any help/suggestions? Never been out there before.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

there are a few charters than you should be able to find for Stripers . 

I fished there when the water was 30' higher and did pretty good from shore . One of my colleagues chartered every May and caught a lot of fish.
I can`t recall who he used and he recently passed away. Different fishing out there for sure. Got a few 10lb + striped bass and a few catfish using frozen anchovies.


----------

